# Sabo- M1-K9 collar!!!!



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

Here he is almost 21 weeks with his collar!!!!
















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kelseycub (Aug 1, 2013)

want.


----------



## Apple (Jun 21, 2013)

Looks great!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

I love it!!!! It's a bit thick for a puppy neck, but it will be his "going out" collar!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DobberDog (Jul 29, 2013)

Love it! 

What size did you get? I want one for Angel (17 weeks) but I don't want to get one that she will outgrow.


----------



## Apple (Jun 21, 2013)

DobberDog said:


> Love it!
> 
> What size did you get? I want one for Angel (17 weeks) but I don't want to get one that she will outgrow.


I'd like to know this too!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

I got the 19-22 inch I think---the smaller one, as they only have small and large. I wanted to be able to put it on him now for walks and I have no problem ordering a larger one or an extender when he's older.


----------



## Apple (Jun 21, 2013)

erfunhouse said:


> I got the 19-22 inch I think---the smaller one, as they only have small and large. I wanted to be able to put it on him now for walks and I have no problem ordering a larger one or an extender when he's older.


Thank you!  appreciate the info and the photos! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shopperwild (Aug 29, 2013)

great post i hope we can get more later


----------

